# RN with 4 years coding experience/auditing



## kiki12345

I am an RN with 4 years coding experience. I took the CPC on March 13 and passed. I have worked from home for 4 years as a consultant, auditing and coding. Please see resume below.

Thank you for your consideration!




                                        Kristen Hornyak, BSN, RN

                                       1002 Rome Beauty Drive
                                          Amherst, Ohio 44001
	                                    (440) 985-2236
					     (440) 213-7051

A registered nurse who is seeking a challenging change in career.  Works well independently in meeting deadlines and specified requirements. Experience with the patient population, coding, medical records, chart audits, and with medical staff. Eager to explore new opportunities. Willing to expand my education. CPC exam-March 2010

Professional Experience


2006-present    Outcome Matters, Maria Shinn Bouck- Bay Village, Ohio
Nurse consultant and Project Assistant
Projects include:
	Chart audits for clinical documentation regarding stent usage 
	Precertifications and denial letters
	Research and assist with correct coding for physician practice and Urgent Care
	Design and implement precertification forms
	Correct coding and billing for an oncology physician under CERT audit x3 years
	Involved in chart documentation improvement (electronic-EPIC and paper-T-system)
	Stroke data abstraction and database 
	Obtain CPT and diagnosis codes for formulating charge tickets
	4 years E/M and ICD 9 experience
	Coding, support and research for implementation of CPT based surgical scheduling for CCHS and regional hospitals (Optime)
2006-2009 Lakewood Hospital Lakewood, Ohio
Quality Monitor
	Abstract (using Coverdell/JCAHO), compile, and analyze data for the stroke team
	Quality of documentation monitored
	Deficiencies tracked
	Collaboration with managers and coding manager
	Enter data into GWTG
	Use of EPIC and paper charts to obtain information
	Participate in conference calls pertaining to stroke and GWTG 
	Participated in a Coverdell visit
	Participated in JCAHO visit on re-certifying for Stroke Cert.
1996-2006    Lorain County General Health District	    Elyria, Ohio 44035
Public Health Nurse
	School nurse for the pediatric population
	Update all immunization information and maintain records.
	Liaison between school and home regarding various illness’s 
	Care of acute and chronic illness in the school setting
	Worked with families to maintain their children’s health
	Started a “wellness” program in the school to help staff attain healthy weights
	Perform vision and hearing screening and maintain records
	Staff wellness newsletters
	Help to ensure safety of students and staff
	Award from Board of Education for performing Heimlich on student
1994-1996       Lorain County Community College	Elyria, Ohio 44035
RN Clinical Instructor
	Instructed student nurses in the hospital setting.
	Med Surg and Orthopedic Clinical  experience 
	Included Medication Admin, IV’s, surgical wound care, diabetes management, and Assessments
	Instructed students and maintained records on completing care plans 


1994-1995	St Joseph Hospital	Lorain, Ohio
RN staff nurse
	Cared for patients in a variety of settings.
	Performed all procedures relating to care and well being of patient.
	Maintained records accurately.


1993-1994                        Owens Technical College                Toledo, Ohio
RN Technology Instructor
Instructed RN students in the lab setting




EDUCATION


1988-1993 University Of Toledo/Medical College of Ohio     Toledo, Ohio
Bachelors of Science in Nursing
1991 EKG tech certification
CPC exam-March 13 2010-passed 89%


----------



## 5cookiz

I took it Saturday also...Good luck!


----------



## kiki12345

*passed!*

thanks and good luck! The 4 years experience helped! I passed!


----------



## j5994647

kiki12345 said:


> thanks and good luck! The 4 years experience helped! I passed!


Since you're an RN and you now have your CPC, why not look into doing QA? I have all the education it requires other then the RN after my other education initials. Actually even did the job, but due to changes in hospital policy I was replaced.
You'd be perfect for the job now. Its certainly worth looking into. I loved doing it.


----------

